# Polo Classic (6K2) VR6 Turbo Sleeper BRAZIL



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everybody! 

I do not speak much English, I use google translator to communicate with you. 

The project is at the beginning, for now pictures of parts and the motor. 

After mounting photos and videos of the results. 

I'm open to criticism and suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW this is crazy  Nice work so far 

opcorn:


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, very soon news!!


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

A new very good. Look at the new system of multidisc Displatec (Brazilian), meshing discs and core well stronger!!


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Positioning things before taking the engine machining.


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Great work, this thing is mental


----------



## Shadown (May 30, 2013)

Ta ficando animal o projeto hein, 
isso ai bota a gringaiada pra fica babando no polão. 
meu pai tem um desse 99 originalzinho ja é esperto, imagina isso ai pqp.
ahh eu ja tinha visto teu topico la no golfclub 



Abraços'


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Shadown said:


> Ta ficando animal o projeto hein,
> isso ai bota a gringaiada pra fica babando no polão.
> meu pai tem um desse 99 originalzinho ja é esperto, imagina isso ai pqp.
> ahh eu ja tinha visto teu topico la no golfclub
> ...


Hehe, vlww. Acho q não babam não, isso aqui é como se fosse o AP (ACC) na gringa.



And the project continues!!








































Fuel injection and cylinder head


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

More pics


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

You sir should get every award in the book. Well done, and done with quality.


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks!! 


Pics from today.


----------



## dante500anos (Mar 27, 2011)

Acompanhando um projeto brasileiro.... Da hora....


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Continues...


----------



## bill.apollo (Sep 14, 2010)

Awesome!!! Cool project dude! 

Were you from? São Paulo?


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/poloclassicvrt4motion


----------



## Panthervag (Sep 20, 2013)

what a nice work!!!!!


----------



## kubs (Jul 24, 2009)

:laugh:awesome:laugh:cannot wait to see finished product


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks!!! eace:































































































HALDEX CONTROL


----------



## kubs (Jul 24, 2009)

hi
my 97 polo has a naturally asperated 20 gti engine from golf 3 running 121kw
thinking of installing gti turbo engine from the golf four not sure if golf five will work
may i ask why vr6 turbo and not a golf for or five gti engine.


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

kubs said:


> hi
> my 97 polo has a naturally asperated 20 gti engine from golf 3 running 121kw
> thinking of installing gti turbo engine from the golf four not sure if golf five will work
> may i ask why vr6 turbo and not a golf for or five gti engine.


No Polo 6k só será P&P o motor dos golf’s mk3, o resto terá que adaptar os suportes. Optei pelo Vr6 porque são 6 cilindros, o som é muito bom, peças baratas e é um 2.8, agora 2.9L. 
Aqui no Brasil não temos muitos mk5 e mk6, são extremamente raros.


----------



## kubs (Jul 24, 2009)

hi i totally agree vr6 does sound awesome
must admit i did not look at the price factor as yet.
here in south africa gti are a craze


----------



## korvocore (Feb 21, 2013)

New Muffles 




The front bumper will be equal to this.
http://img.favcars.com/seat/ibiza/images_s...biza_1997_1.jpg

Ford Fusion fog lights 





Will decrease more, are only testing for now.


We have to increase the wheel box.


----------



## brazilmagics (Mar 26, 2008)

sick build!!! show de bola! Se tiver outro thread em outdo forum q vc actualize mais, me passa ae! parabens pela maquina!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------

